# Making Dry Ice Hash



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2021)

I was seeing what micron screen they used to make dry ice hash. Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2021)

Yum


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 6, 2021)

we use a 100 micron bubble bag and then press the keef on a 15 ton press with hot plates...yummy rosin/resin


----------



## pute (Feb 6, 2021)

I made a batch of bubble hash last week.  And sure enough I just got rid of all my kief so I will be doing that early next week.  I make kief with dry ice and bubble hash with ice and water.  Looks like kief ya got there my friend.  For kief I use a 220 micron bag.   For bubble I use 4 bubble bags.....working bag is 220, and 120, 73 and 25 make up the rest.  I think the kief is to harsh for my taste but I have friends that love it so I continue to process it.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

pute said:


> I made a batch of bubble hash last week.  And sure enough I just got rid of all my kief so I will be doing that early next week.  I make kief with dry ice and bubble hash with ice and water.  Looks like kief ya got there my friend.  For kief I use a 220 micron bag.   For bubble I use 4 bubble bags.....working bag is 220, and 120, 73 and 25 make up the rest.  I think the kief is to harsh for my taste but I have friends that love it so I continue to process it.


Many sets don't have a 90. Subcool said it was better than the 73 which was previously his best bubble. I got good stuff from both, and haven't had enough experience. Most of the bag makers do sell individual bags if you want to try. I guess absent the 90, the material would be all collected by the 73.

Bubba


----------



## boo (Jan 8, 2022)

how much product do you guys use when dry ice extracting...I'm drying about a half pound of buds that were resinous but larfy...what's the ratio for buds to ice for one run...how much dry ice do you purchase for this stuff...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

I've never done that, but pute was explaining his method, I don't remember him mentioning a ratio, it was more about the method itself.
He had a nice pic of his results, very nice.  Then you're gonna press that right?

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2022)

5 to 6 lbs


----------



## boo (Jan 8, 2022)

5 to 6 pounds of what...I don't think the bags will hold that much weed pute...I'm assuming the ice...yeah bubba, I'm gonna press the kief using hot plates and a 20 ton press...any knowledge regarding temps...mebbe big will chime in...he's done this heat press process...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm thinking he means ice, but better wait for sure...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 8, 2022)

boo said:


> 5 to 6 pounds of what...I don't think the bags will hold that much weed pute...I'm assuming the ice...yeah bubba, I'm gonna press the kief using hot plates and a 20 ton press...any knowledge regarding temps...mebbe big will chime in...he's done this heat press process...


No, but I have watched a few videos....heat seemed to not vary so much, they seemed more concerned with the filter bag things you press with.
I have no idea if they new what they were doing, but fooled me.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2022)

Sorry watching the football game. Yes I use 5 gallon buckets with that 220 mesh screen over the top of the bucket put the pot in the bucket make sure you work the marijuana down and get it as fine as you can dump the dry ice and the marijuana in the bucket. Shake it for about 30 seconds slightly roll it around and turn the bucket upside down with the screen shifting the dry sif through onto the glass below by shaking gently again.  Use a credit card to scrape it up you'll be surprised at how much you get.  Repeat a total of 3 times.Call me if you need to.


----------



## boo (Jan 8, 2022)

will do pute, thanks...do you heat press your keif for rosin or just press it into pucks...


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2022)

Pucks.  I need a heat press but I am boat poor at the moment.  Plus just made my last quarterly IRS payment today.


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 9, 2022)

boo said:


> how much product do you guys use when dry ice extracting...I'm drying about a half pound of buds that were resinous but larfy...what's the ratio for buds to ice for one run...how much dry ice do you purchase for this stuff...


3 ounces of material will yeild you some nice hash, if you want it even more pure keep running your finished product through 1 or 2 more times. I use the filters for buckekts and its sueper easy to do. I also put my water in the refrigerator for 24 hours so its as close to freezing as I can get it. THen pour it up and stir. I use a drill bit paint stiring attatchment to really give it a stir. The run the same product 2-3 more times to get all the concentrate from the trim


----------



## boo (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm talking dry ice ronnie, no water involved...


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2022)

Water is bubble hash....dry ice is kief.  I do both. I do 3 pulls on both


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Water is bubble hash....dry ice is kief.  I do both. I do 3 pulls on both


I need to remember what box I hid my BBags in
Have some older weed that needs to become hash


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2022)

When I get time do both ice and water.  But right now I'm involved in getting Mrs putes second cataract surgery out of the way. Plus I have a freaking doctor's appointment myself next week.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I need to remember what box I hid my BBags in
> Have some older weed that needs to become hash


I now have two sets, after the last time I couldn't find them anywhere, until I got the new set....then there they were.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I now have two sets, after the last time I couldn't find them anywhere, until I got the new set....then there they were.
> 
> Bubba


Always the way
I even bought a set for a 1gal pail kinda cute


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

One of Subcool's bubble videos has him at work with a one gallon set. looks kind of handy for quick
runs. Are yours real "Bubble Bags" mine are Bubble bag dude's.......these seem to be the best amongst the cheap ones,
Bubble bag brand being the best I know of, and priced accordingly.  Bubble Bag dude sells two sets, one a little more expensive,
which is what I went with.  Still cheaper than the originals, but you probably get what you pay for.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

Bubba said:


> One of Subcool's bubble videos has him at work with a one gallon set. looks kind of handy for quick
> runs. Are yours real "Bubble Bags" mine are Bubble bag dude's.......these seem to be the best amongst the cheap ones,
> Bubble bag brand being the best I know of, and priced accordingly.  Bubble Bag dude sells two sets, one a little more expensive,
> which is what I went with.  Still cheaper than the originals, but you probably get what you pay for.
> ...


Heck no Im too cheap for that
I only used mine a few times
If I were to do it as a hobby I would invest in a good set
Yes I have seen his bags
Not his bag


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

Actually, I've used the less expensive bubblebag dudes and they work fine.  Maybe the more expensive real "bubble bags" are heavy duty, but mine dont get that much use to matter at this point. That and I'm cheap...as possible but no cheaper.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 9, 2022)

I have the dudes.  Work fine.  I have used them many times.  I have a separate one that is total mesh for the kief.  Main thing is to clean them well between uses. Other wise they will clog and won't work well.

Turn inside out and use a sprayer on a garden hose to clean.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 9, 2022)

The dude abides.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

The Good ones are great if you a rough on them . Paint stirring mixer 
But for a few batches my cheap ones have been fine
about 35 dollars if I remember correctly


----------



## Bubba (Jan 10, 2022)

I have no complaints, other than not being able to find them half the time! Better bags don't help that, .

bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2022)

I sure miss Subcool.


----------

